# Building a maruti suzuki omni van



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, disappointing to see no replies other than mine.I have a 1988 Suzuki Carry Super Van almost finished. It is old school technology: Lead Acid, 8" DC, AXE 7230.A lot of space once the ICE is removed. Will post pics in time.Meanwhile, read as many old posts as you can. When I joined in 2010 Lithium and AC were just pushing out Lead and DC. I have stuck with DC and lead because I can understand it. Posting a problem usually gets more replies.


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

This one looks similar, but, doesn't give much information.
I do like his plate. "OHM-BOY"

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/433


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi
Your max 60 km/h goal is very easy to reach if you don't have very steep hill where your are.
Your 100 km of range at this ''low speed'' will be reachable with proper lithium battery (used chevy Volt or Leaf cells in mind).

But we need to know more.
What your skill in fabrication?
When you write pull 2000 kg, you are talking about a trailer, right?
Where do you live?
What your budget?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

ohmboy View Drop Down www.aeva sydney branch


Replies: 0 
Views: 44 

View Post View Post	BBQ 12-12-15 
Posted: 22 November 2015 at 5:38pm
Sydney Branch will be holding an End of Year 
family BBQ on Saturday December 12th. 

It will be a relaxing family day at my place 
in Greystanes. 

Start time around 12:30. BYO meat and drinks. 

For further info contact Mark 0411500462 
email Mark or checkout meetup 

Edited by ohmboy 2015-11-22 17:39:52 View Post


----------

